# Blue Barless Lahore color project



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)

*Heres a pic of a young F2 cross out of a pair of f1 crosses*











*Here is the F2 cross with one of the F1 parents*


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

cute, i do see a bit of bar on the wings, what did you cross them with?


----------



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)

blue barless homer


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like that one is going to turn out to be a blue bar, which you have a 50% chance of getting anyway. Pretty birds


----------



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)

yea if it don't be a full bar it will be faint. because barless is the low color on the totem pole both parents have to carry the color so thats why I have 3 different matings of f1 crosses going on to eventually pair them together after I get a few that looks more like a lahore. Will take me a few generations I'm thinking about 5 or 6 but we'll see.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I notice you are from Clinton. I guess you know Bob Bond. Anyway Marvin Marshell Did have a few Blue barrless Race birds That might work in your program, Are you using lavender colored lahore on this project. Thought That color over the barrless would work some faster. May not. Do they have any blue barless gazzi Modenas Or strassers. As they would work Even faster Setting Color Just a thought. Just checked On line Yes you can get strasser in blue barlees and blue bar less gazzi modenas Found several pictures. Might just work fast. Probably the strasser Would be faster As it is shorter legged. And not as rolled up and stubby tailed as the modena. But both would shorten the time I think.


----------



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)

yea I know Bob Bond very well and have met and been to Marvin Marshalls loft once. He has a TON of racing homers I have actually tried lavendar on the barless and am using one strain of f1 crosses out of a lavender cock lahore to a blue barless homer hen. the other was a barless homer on a barred lahore cock.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The only bad thing about lavender is that you'd end up with blacks and that of course does no good. Milky would look nice on a blue barless but you'd need to select away from the black 

One cross you may consider trying is barless muffed ice pigeons. At least they have muffs but it wouldn't help with the pattern white. I'm trying to think of other potential crosses.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Swallows have large muffs, come in barless, and have white. Thuringers are the same without muffs.



I found pictures of blue barless lahores so they are somewhere. Could save money to import some if you have to


----------



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)

*I thought about using ice pigeons to cross but there werent any in my area and barless homer was easily access being that I bred them for a while. I also thought about importing but had no clue on what the price would be or how long it would take them to get here.*


----------



## John Dove (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi, Mary:

I know this thread is more than four years old, but I have a question. Currently, of the people who sell Lahores in the U.S., nobody seems to have Blue Bar or Blue Barless.

I was talking with one guy, and he said to maybe breeding a Black and Lavender will get a Blue Pigeon. What is your take on this? I prefer Blue Bar, but since it's the Blue color I most like, I'm fine with barless.

I just want to raise Lahores as pets, not for show, so I don't care about not having the 'right' markings.

Thank you for any help you can offer!


----------



## dehrari (Jan 28, 2016)

I am, too, looking for a barless Lahore pigeon. Does anyone know if the exist in USA?
I will even import it if anyone can help me find a breeder.


----------

